# 2013 Corn Marketing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agweb on marketing 2013 corn and the use of various options.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com..._pricing_plans/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*It could take deep pockets to hedge on CBOT.If hedged at 6.50 and market goes to 10.00 a 100,000 bu corn farmer could be looking at $350,000 in margin calls.*

*I'm in no hurry for pricing 2013.The weatrher is still in a dry cycle and we maybe in for another dry yr for 2013.And the bins will be emty by next fall.*

*Actualy have never contracted a bu in my life that was not already in the bin.IMHO all the contracts,DP's ,etc are just to get control of the grain then they don't have to bid it up.*


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I am looking at starting on 13. Not alot but some. I am of the belief that we are destroying our demand base and I have full faith in the American farmer to overproduce and we will be back below cost of production. I am all for it if it brings all the young grain kids back down to reality. Mom and Dads checkbooks cant be that big for much longer.


----------

